# USS Alabama Camouflage References



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Can anyone point me to a good color reference for BB60 in her measure 12 mod. scheme? I am working on the Trumpeter kit and its color guide only shows the dark blue and haze gray. I know that ocean gray is part of the scheme, but I am having trouble finding good photos to show all three colors.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

irocer said:


> Can anyone point me to a good color reference for BB60 in her measure 12 mod. scheme? I am working on the Trumpeter kit and its color guide only shows the dark blue and haze gray. I know that ocean gray is part of the scheme, but I am having trouble finding good photos to show all three colors.



Have you tried the Squadron/Signal USS Alabama walk around book? They might call it "On Deck"... I forget. Has color and detail references.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

irocer said:


> Can anyone point me to a good color reference for BB60 in her measure 12 mod. scheme? I am working on the Trumpeter kit and its color guide only shows the dark blue and haze gray. I know that ocean gray is part of the scheme, but I am having trouble finding good photos to show all three colors.


http://blog.xdnice.com/blog167i42849.html

http://navysite.de/bb/bb60.htm

http://www.history.navy.mil/photos/sh-usn/usnsh-a/bb60.htm


----------

